
TS80 Soldering Iron - vorpalhex
https://vorpalhex.com/post/ts80-soldering-iron/
======
alamortsubite
I hastily read the headline as "TRS-80," and as such was a little disappointed
not to find an article about an unusually specific artifact of personal
computer repair history, a la the famous Mac Cracker.

Still, it looks like a cool device! I might have to try one.

